
Two Cats In A Sack: Designer-Developer Discord - acrum
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/05/13/two-cats-in-a-sack-designer-developer-discord/
======
enjayhsu
If I had to just choose one thing to stop the discord, it would simply be
communication.

As a dev, interesting to see it from the designers side.

